# Toxic Terrors Sig Request



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im looking for a signature with my FFL team in it, the name Toxic Terrors should be in it along with the following fighter in a sort of toxic waste theme.

My team is...

Jens Pulver









Tyson Griffen 









Manny Gamburyan









Brock Lesnar









Tommy Speer


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Give me a day or so


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

​ 
Here's a little something for to use if your interested


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, there you go, great piece Niko.

But can I suggest something? Instead of the white background, get the same colour of the forum and switch it, this way, it blends in much nicer.

But really good work, I was killing myself all night for a good design.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Well, there you go, great piece Niko.
> 
> But can I suggest something? Instead of the white background, get the same colour of the forum and switch it, this way, it blends in much nicer.
> 
> But really good work, I was killing myself all night for a good design.



Its not blending on my comp it blends in ..


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Here, just fixed it up a little.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I love you guys in a non gay way.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

cant see your sig


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think with all the traffic tonight I went over bandwith because its back up and working now.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

nope still cant see it for some reason but I guess I might be the only one


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I can see it so I wonder if its just you or just me?


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I can see it sometimes but not right now.


----------

